# the meaning of  " 채용해 " ??



## puahkorean

can any1 tell me the meaning for  " 채용해 " ??
in English thx, i goggled it , answer given was Adopted, it is wrong.
any1 tell me pls thx


----------



## Superhero1

*hire[employ]* a employee


----------



## ggonak4001

after the meeting with new potential employee, a boss come to the HR department, and he says to HR manager  "I saw no.5 candidate's resume It was so interesting so, I have a plan to *Hire him*" 

in here 채용해 sounds like inperative sentence ~GET him!!, Don't touch it! !   i.e. oder~


----------

